
Harvard Grad Starts Math Museum Helped by Google, Hedge Funder  - jamesbritt
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-11-01/harvard-grad-starts-math-museum-helped-by-google-hedge-funder.html
======
ColinWright
If case anyone is interested, I'm speaking at the Museum of Math on the
evening of December 7th.

~~~
jamesbritt
Break a leg! What are your speaking on?

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you!

"Five balls, two hands, you do the Math!"

It's about the unexpected structures underneath juggling patterns, and how we
discovered previously unknown juggling patterns through math. If you're
interested, look up "SiteSwap." Some of the people at the London HN meetup may
remember me.

------
antoinehersen
I fear that the beauty of mathematics is hard to easily communicate. It is not
in pretty pictures of fancy functions, but in rediscovering theorems and their
proof. The most awe inducing results during undergrad was Galois theory, but
you need quite a bit of mechanics to be able to understand the proof. I
remember an exhibition on Gödel, it completely failed to communicate how
ground breaking and fundamental his achievement were.

~~~
jamesbritt
_The most awe inducing results during undergrad was Galois theory, but you
need quite a bit of mechanics to be able to understand the proof._

But what was the essence of that awe?

For me, when I had that special feeling, it came from the flash of insight of
seeing that this thing is like that thing. It was seeing mappings and
patterns, and I think this can be conveyed to the novice without having to
show something as complex as Galois theory.

